# Last Vulcan flight?



## davparlr (Jul 19, 2015)

This may have already been posted. If so, sorry. I remember standing under a Vulcan in Pensacola, Saufly Field, I think. Talking about an aluminum cloud, this is most!

The Last Avro Vulcan Bomber Flying Just Pulled Off An Amazing StuntÂ

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful aircraft ............... we wont see that type again.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2015)

So glad I have seen it twice in the last two years, booked to do my local airshow in August so I might see it again before it retires for ever.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2015)

Great video!

Gutted to have only seen her on the ground as she didn't fly when I saw her at Leuchars a couple of years ago and doubling gutting as she was going to be at the local Swansea airshow this year and I'm missing it. Hopefully something gets sorted out be a real shame not to have her flying.


----------



## Gixxerman (Jul 21, 2015)

Such a shame it's not making it over to Northern Ireland this final year, I missed it when it was the star of the show, swooping into Newcastle down between the Mourne mountains, it was a stunning sight, I'm told.


----------

